# IzPack Installer



## darksmilie (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

ich möchte gerne für meine Java Application ein IzPack-installer benutzen. Also wollte ich mal hier einmal fragen, ob sich jemand damit auskennt, bzw. damit schon gearbeitet hat.
Ich habe mir die Doku und das Tourturial durchgelesen, aber habe noch eine Fragen offen.


----------



## zeja (6. Oktober 2006)

Dann stell doch deine Frage... dann kann ich vielleicht auch antworten...


----------



## darksmilie (9. Oktober 2006)

1. So wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe brauche ich immer den Ordner /dist und die launcher.ini für meine eigene insterlation oder?

2. ich habe mir eine install.xml geschrieben, aber wie kriege ich diese nun zu einer .jar? die compile.bat funktioniert leider nicht bei mir, da bekomme ich immer folgene fehlermeldung:



> WXWIN environment variable was not defined


----------



## darksmilie (9. Oktober 2006)

1. ist noch offen

2. das mit der .jar hat sich erledigt.

3. wenn ich eine .zip - datei mit dem installer entpacken möchte und ich würde gern diese dann ohne abfrage tun, was müsste ich in die config.txt von der zip.dati schreiben?


----------



## zeja (9. Oktober 2006)

Mit IzPack kann man sehr verschiedene Installer erstellen. Erzähle doch mal grob was du damit machst, vielleicht kann ich dir dann zu dem 1. Punkt helfen. Ich hab z.B. weder einen Ordner dist noch eine launcher.ini ...


----------



## darksmilie (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte eine Installer für Windows erstellen. 
Dieser Installer soll mir eine .zip-datei entpacken und die files dorthinlegen, wo der User es haben möchte.


----------



## zeja (9. Oktober 2006)

Es soll also ein native Installer (sprich ne exe) sein ja?

Tut mir leid ich kann nicht raten. Wenn man Hilfe haben möchte mit wichtigen Details zu sparen ist nicht gerade sinnvoll...


----------



## darksmilie (9. Oktober 2006)

Also ich möchte eine .exe haben, die ein Windows Installer öffnet. 
Dieser installer soll dann eine zip-datei entpacken und die files dort ablegen, wo der User sie haben möchte.

Also imprinzip ein ganz schlichter Installer.

Wie man die xml schreibt und sie in eine .jar umwandelt weiß ich mittlerweile, mir ist nur nicht klar, wie ich das mit zip-datei machen soll und wie ich mir eine .exe erstelle, die dann das alles ausführt.

PS. schön wäre dann auch noch ein regestrie eintrag, so das man die insterlierten files über die softwaresteuerung wieder deinstallieren kann.


----------



## darksmilie (10. Oktober 2006)

Nun hat sich meine Situation geändert, ich habe mehrere Packs die ich zur auswahlstellen soll. alle diese packs sind .zip oder .jar dateien. 

Meine probleme liegen daran, das ich nicht weiß wie ich diese packs in die install.xml schreibe, so das die sich von selbst entpacken und ich nicht weiß wie ich meine install.exe erstelle.

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch paar tips geben, das ich dann weiterkomme.

schonmal im voraus danke


----------



## darksmilie (10. Oktober 2006)

So ich habe mein Problem mit dem entpacken gelösst, aber wie bekomme meine eine install.exe datei hin?

meine struktur sieht so momentan aus: siehe anhang

ich führe es momentan so aus, das ich die launcher-Win32.exe starte und der installer öffnet sich, aber ich würde das ganze gerne in einer install.exe haben.

Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## darksmilie (10. Oktober 2006)

So mein einfacher Installer läuft. 

Ich habe aber noch eine Frage. 

1. Wie,bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich eine windowsregestry zu erstellen, so das man seine insterlierte application über den Systemsteuerungen->Software wieder deinsterlieren kann.


----------



## darksmilie (12. Oktober 2006)

Weiß es niemand?


----------

